# Anthurium plant safe for Day Gecko?



## dan&lisa (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all, I have just got a great, colourful red anthurium plant for my Phelsuma Quad's(peacock day gecko) viv.

However, after doing some further research I have read they may be unsafe?
Dartfrog sells them on his website. Are they safe for most frogs rather than all reptiles?
What do I do? I have taken it out of her viv(it was only in there for 5 mins), she seemed to love it during that time.

Please help xx


----------



## dan&lisa (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone? :blush:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

I've seen people using them in dart vivs but they are an irritant and possibly toxic to reptiles. I'd steer clear of them personally just to be on the safe side, plenty of other deffinate safe species out there .


----------



## dan&lisa (Jul 11, 2010)

hi, thanks for your reply.

Is there anything similar and pretty (sorry to be such a girl) that I can use instead? :flrt:


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

dan&lisa said:


> hi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Is there anything similar and pretty (sorry to be such a girl) that I can use instead? :flrt:


Most of the lillies are toxic so i'd steer well clear of them. The only colourful thing that i've found does really well is good old bromeliads, theres tons of types and they're very hardy.


----------



## dan&lisa (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for that.
I already have one bromeliad buT i guess I can add more as there are many variety's available xx :2thumb:
Guess my anthurium plant will be living somewhere else then :blush:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Why not go for the tried and tested Mother in Laws Tongue (Sansivera)?Its as tough as old boots and Phelsuma really like it.


----------

